# Do you deliver to Police?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I deliver to anyone if the pay is good and I don’t have to drive too far. 
I haven’t ever had an order going to a police station. I wouldn’t have a problem with it if I ever get one.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Why not?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Found the antifa


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Why not? pigs stomachs matter.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Do they tip? If the number is right I deliver to anyone. I have delivered both to the abortion clinic and the fake one across the street. Not for me to judge who gets to eat and who doesn't a long as you meet my $1 a mile and 50 cents a minute criteria.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Once, I had a weekend delivery to someone's office, who forgot to change it to his home which was pretty far from the office building I delivered to. He said keep it and enjoy. 
It was a boxfull of donuts.
As I am overweight anyway, I decided to give it away. The first cop car I saw, I knocked on the window, he and his partneress thanked me much, and I was on my merry way!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I've delivered to the police station before. I haven't seen an order from there in three years, though. I don't think they allow food deliveries there anymore.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I have never had a delivery to a police station. I have had about four to fire stations. I have had several deliveries to police officers homes. Their take home squad car was in the driveway. They tip ok.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes, why would I not? I have delivered to a police station, they came to the door and got it, it was a girl that worked there, and I delivered to the other city's jail like last week, that sucked because I dind't know where it was and I had to leave the car on the road and run it in, the person said they could not come outside. I'd rather deliver to the police than to Trumpers or scary buildings in the hood.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I have had great experiences delivering to police, fire fighters, Trump supporters, and Biden supporters. They’re all mostly human. Heck, I even delivered to a dog once when the owner wouldn’t bring the dog in.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I don’t do food deliveries, but this thread reminded me of when I was in my teens and ran deliveries for a drug store that happened to be next door to the courthouse and jail. The inmates were allowed to order candy and toiletries from our store. I had to go through a sally port to drop off the order and being in there with both gates closed always made me a bit nervous 😬. It just occurred to me that maybe the jailers we’re doing it on purpose.🤣


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I deliver to anyone if the pay is good and I don’t have to drive too far.
> I haven’t ever had an order going to a police station. I wouldn’t have a problem with it if I ever get one.


right on!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I deliver to anyone if the pay is good and I don’t have to drive too far.
> I haven’t ever had an order going to a police station. I wouldn’t have a problem with it if I ever get one.


I have picked up several people at the police station.
I have also picked up people that were at a domestic scene or vehicle but were not the charged perp.
The police were always respectful.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Pigs have to eat.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

I once delivered to a hospital, guy got hit by a car and was crippled, never again though, it was a headache and pain in the ass to find his room. Literal maze!!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

One night, I did deliver food from Penda to a cop who was waiting and watching traffic violation.
Location was odd and didn't see anyone. so I did pass him with speed and noticed someone standing in private private parking lot. I did do long back up with speed and aware of him as a COP. LOL
He took the food and said "Thank you".


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

OG ant said:


> I once delivered to a hospital, guy got hit by a car and was crippled, never again though, it was a headache and pain in the ass to find his room. Literal maze!!


That was nice of you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> View attachment 635633


Never delivered to police in a car yet.

Delivered pizza to city police station 2 nights ago.

Hospitals. Nursing homes.

Fire stations.

Couple of months ago, by the time I got to the fire station, they were all already out on a call.
Order was paid.
So I left it in the keep warm bag by the back door.
Called the guys cell phone.
They were wrapping up & heading back. Told him where to look.
Went back a couple of weeks ago & got the bag back


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When my mother had surgery 2 weeks ago . . .the anasthesiologist recognized me.
I had delivered pizza to him the night before.
Good tipper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One time, I delivered to police motor pool.
Knocked on wrong door. 3 detectives came out with automatic rifles . . .

We also used to deliver to a " work release" parish jail.
Where they work during the day, get locked down at night.

They loved pizza day. It was once a week .

On a slow day . . . If a big order would cancel . . .
I would stop at businesses on the way back to the shop & sell off what I could. Waterworks,tire shops, video poker truck stop casinos . . .


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Can yoi imagine doing this delivery and suddenly saying “I just gave you the wrong bag!”

And then what if the cop said “Thst bag is just fine with me!”


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> gave you the wrong bag!”
> 
> And then what if the cop said “Thst bag is just fine with me!”
> 
> This is a very interesting discussion thread!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Found the antifa


Nope. It was right below you


The Entomologist said:


> Why not? pigs stomachs matter.


----------

